# Post Pic's of the interior of your van



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

Hello Gents
I thought this would be a interesting topic to start. I'm interested in buying a new van and have some ideas on how I would like it to look with all the shelving. But I need some new and innovative ideas. So, if you have a van that your proud of please post your pictures. 
Thanks, 
Sal

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Is this the kind of interior van shelving your looking for?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

knowshorts said:


> Is this the kind of interior van shelving your looking for?


 Thats a good start...:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

knowshorts said:


> Is this the kind of interior van shelving your looking for?


So does the bed pull out through the sliding passenger side door to reveal all your tools underneath. Or is that the van you sleep in when you tell your wife your going to work?

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Not my van. I wouldn't be caught dead with that TV. Too great of danger of someone hitting their head on that shelf. I would have an HD flat screen.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

That van is soooo awesome!

The 'Stabbin Cabin,'

or, the 'Shaggin Wagon,'

That's what I used to call me van, which was a POS with a soiled mattress in the back, nowhere near that kind of luxury....


----------



## RobTownfold64 (Mar 17, 2011)

miller_elex said:


> That van is soooo awesome!
> 
> The 'Stabbin Cabin,'
> 
> ...


I bet the guys all loved it.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

I might catch some flak on this one :jester:, but here it is; 









(Not my actual car)


----------



## RobTownfold64 (Mar 17, 2011)

Here is where I store all my material:



.






.


.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

RobTownfold64 said:


> Here is where I store all my material:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And this is the inside.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm more into light duty!


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

backstay said:


> And this is the inside.


an aluminum ladder? That's crazy!


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Bkessler said:


> an aluminum ladder? That's crazy!


 
Check out the bucket in the front. I have one aluminum ladder. Looks like this.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

knowshorts said:


> Is this the kind of interior van shelving your looking for?


 
That is a nice stabbin' cabin.


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

Today's pic of the day!

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

Still a work in progress. I only do solar these days, well with this van anyway. All i need to carry is 1" stuff. EMT, PVC, carflex, liquidtite, greenfield, all associated fittings and such, etc. Square D QO subs and discos, breakers, 100 amp meter cans.


----------



## pjmurph2002 (Sep 18, 2009)

Great Photo's, thanks for sharing:thumbsup:


----------



## oldschoolvdub (Jun 10, 2007)

Very nice... These make the van I drove look weak!


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

oldschoolvdub said:


> Very nice... These make the van I drove look weak!


Those vans make my van look like and old man's shart.










Stealth Mode. I don't want to attract any negative attention at Home Depot.












Riding shotgun? NOT. Took the seat out. More space for pipe... or siding, or 2x4's, or hell, even ten trips to the dump.












Not much crap in there when I took these pics. Just another day slummin.


EDIT: I keep the boots, hi-vis vest, and hardhat incase god forbid I have to go to a real jobsite.... Not likely, I been run off from most everywhere for making trouble. Take note apprentices: doesn't matter how smart or how fast you are, if you don't suck up and make pals, this is your fate......


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

miller_elex said:


> Not much crap in there when I took these pics. Just another day slummin.


I had to work out of a PT Cruiser for a day. Damn the shop made a poor rental car move that day, I don't know WTF they where smoking. It also happened to be a day I needed an extension ladder :laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> I had to work out of a PT Cruiser for a day. Damn the shop made a poor rental car move that day, I don't know WTF they where smoking. It also happened to be a day I needed an extension ladder :laughing:


They don't go in snow either..:laughing:


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

Salvatoreg02 said:


> Post Pic's of the interior of your van



No. 


Is that Liberace's,or the Gay Caballero's?


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

Yeah,Here come the Scab Wagons!!!




miller_elex said:


> Those vans make my van look like and old man's shart.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## I_get_shocked (Apr 6, 2009)

You test out a hole saw on your passenger door panel? LOL



miller_elex said:


>


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

I took this about a week ago, it's messy in there at the moment.


----------



## Mike D (Sep 16, 2008)

Thats a lot of Soy sauce!


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

With my new Greenlee 1 1/4" bender on the ceiling. 


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Wirenuting said:


> With my new Greenlee 1 1/4" bender on the ceiling. 


Pull a lot of manholes?


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

Here is my van, again


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

Ahh man, I should not have posted some of those pics, I don't want anyone on this site to know that I use SE cable. :laughing:


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

BIGRED said:


> Ahh man, I should not have posted some of those pics, I don't want anyone on this site to know that I use SE cable. :laughing:


Or blue boxes, dammit.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

BIGRED said:


> Ahh man, I should not have posted some of those pics, I don't want anyone on this site to know that I use SE cable. :laughing:


That's a pretty sweet set up in the van, I like the pull out bit in the backdoor. What model is that, an Express?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

BIGRED said:


> Ahh man, I should not have posted some of those pics, I don't want anyone on this site to know that I use SE cable. :laughing:


I know ........ it is not yours, your just holding it for a friend. :jester:


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

thegoldenboy said:


> That's a pretty sweet set up in the van, I like the pull out bit in the backdoor. What model is that, an Express?


2004 GMC Savana Pro.


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

Hey BigRed. whered you get the plastic bin holder on the left side door. My van came with one on the back door but its kinda busted up and i wanted to get a new one. Sweet van BTW. i have an Express and i wish it had those side access doors.


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

ElectricJoeNJ said:


> Hey BigRed. whered you get the plastic bin holder on the left side door. My van came with one on the back door but its kinda busted up and i wanted to get a new one. Sweet van BTW. i have an Express and i wish it had those side access doors.


American Van, thanks


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> I took this about a week ago, it's messy in there at the moment.


 

You call that a mess??. This was today:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

backstay said:


> Pull a lot of manholes?


At times it seems that's all I do. But I can go a few years without hitting one. 
I had a short hook for a long time. When a pipe fitter friend retired he gave me this long one. He had gotten it when he was young from a man who was retiring. I'll pass it on when I go. 
This is an older shot before I got the 1 1/4" bender and still had a snow shovel in the ceiling. 
I have my torpedo mounted top left inside the van. It's only 8' but I use it to carry left over pipe for quick fixes. I normally have the shop run bundles out to were I need it.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Did you flip your van over?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Did you flip your van over?


I was taking a nap. 


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Wirenuting said:


> I was taking a nap. 


 
I see all these nice pictures of vans that don't look like people have done any work with them. What do yall go to van shows or something?:huh:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> You call that a mess??. This was today:


Don't clean out that truck mcclary you will never be able to find anything..:laughing::laughing:


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

BIGRED said:


> American Van, thanks


i checked their site and couldnt find that storage bin setup. You sure its from American Van. I was talking about the plastic one on your side door.


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I see all these nice pictures of vans that don't look like people have done any work with them. What do yall go to van shows or something?:huh:


I guess thats my OCD. I hate working out of an unorganized van. I need to be able to find what im looking for when im looking for it. Its actually driving me crazy that i havent labeled my storage bins yet.


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

ElectricJoeNJ said:


> i checked their site and couldnt find that storage bin setup. You sure its from American Van. I was talking about the plastic one on your side door.


Go to American Van
shelf and bin systems
bin systems :thumbsup:


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Anyone who is ratting out there van needs to change things up. I put tools back where they came from on the customers time. When I took them off the van they were in the right spot. When I put them back they go in the right spot.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

BIGRED said:


> Here is my van, again


nice. I like the bit holders i need to do that ....... Im always looking for them.. How do you like that vacum...? Mine takes up to much space


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I see all these nice pictures of vans that don't look like people have done any work with them. What do yall go to van shows or something?:huh:


I keep it neat so I don't have to look like a fool digging thru a junk pile to find something. When I'm finished I put my tools away. I dump my trash as I go. No way I'm going to drive a truck that smells like a sewer. I don't need to rush thru a job and have it look like crap or leave it 1/2 assed so it falls apart next year. Some people thrive on the call backs. I like to do it so I have to wait 10 years to return. Quality not quantity.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

my van ....


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

hmffph it wont upload...oh well


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

captkirk said:


> nice. I like the bit holders i need to do that ....... Im always looking for them.. How do you like that vacum...? Mine takes up to much space


The vacuum is nice, not too big.


----------



## lthelec (Jan 12, 2011)

Here's mine.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Wirenuting said:


> At times it seems that's all I do. But I can go a few years without hitting one.
> I had a short hook for a long time. When a pipe fitter friend retired he gave me this long one. He had gotten it when he was young from a man who was retiring. I'll pass it on when I go.
> This is an older shot before I got the 1 1/4" bender and still had a snow shovel in the ceiling.
> I have my torpedo mounted top left inside the van. It's only 8' but I use it to carry left over pipe for quick fixes. I normally have the shop run bundles out to were I need it.


 I guess you had to park like that eh? Tight spot?:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

this is my mess outside of the truck


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> this is my mess outside of the truck


 

One thing's for sure, the passenger was comfortably laid back:laughing:


----------



## TheWayItWorks (Apr 2, 2011)

Shockdoc said:


> this is my mess outside of the truck


 Iused to have a boom-box like that back in the 80's. I always wanted the one with the black and white TV built into it :thumbup:


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Shockdoc said:


> this is my mess outside of the truck


It's amazing, I could dump my stuff out next to this and if names weren't on everything you couldn't tell who's stuff is who's. I guess we all do the samething with the same tools. 

You got the other half of that rack A tiers ?


----------



## sparky105 (Sep 29, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> this is my mess outside of the truck


I wish i had the sliding door on my Ford the wind grabs the swinging doors and kicks your [email protected]@ and it is a pain to open the 2 doors in a tight parking lot


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> One thing's for sure, the passenger was comfortably laid back:laughing:


Everytime I readjust that seat for more cargo room it tends to find it's way back in that same position so i gave up. I don't like the safety barrier for the occasional overloads i carry on board.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

sparky105 said:


> I wish i had the sliding door on my Ford the wind grabs the swinging doors and kicks your [email protected]@ and it is a pain to open the 2 doors in a tight parking lot


Watch the wind when opening your drivers or passenger doors, the wind caught both passenger doors on both my Fords and broke the welds on the seams where they now rub the fender.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> this is my mess outside of the truck


Hey, nice tape deck. It's been a while
since I've seen one of those.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Bkessler said:


> Hey, nice tape deck. It's been a while
> since I've seen one of those.


 That's retro, found it in wifes grandpa's house, Like new from 1985. It's kicks azz with volume.


----------



## Racky101 (Feb 15, 2011)

*The Paddy Wagon*

Hey, I'm a little late on this thread, but check out the Paddy Wagon. It's a Ford Transit and actually would be a pretty good work van (yah, we went a little overboard)


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

Racky101 said:


> Hey, I'm a little late on this thread, but check out the Paddy Wagon. It's a Ford Transit and actually would be a pretty good work van (yah, we went a little overboard)


i love it. send me free samples of those rack a tiers products :thumbup: the rack a tiers wire stands are the greatest invention since sliced bread


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

electricalperson said:


> i love it. send me free samples of those rack a tiers products :thumbup: the rack a tiers wire stands are the greatest invention since sliced bread


Which of them all (the stands)?


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

Josue said:


> Which of them all (the stands)?


The yellow ones shaped like an I, it's two stands that click together. They are great for everything that you need, setting up smaller wire pulls or a seat for lunch.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

thegoldenboy said:


> The yellow ones shaped like an I, it's two stands that click together. They are great for everything that you need, setting up smaller wire pulls or a seat for lunch.


Thanks.:thumbsup:


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

Josue said:


> Thanks.:thumbsup:


they can be used to hold wire spools and also as a seat or work bench. they also sell an attachment to turn 2 pipe wrenches into a vice


----------



## electricguy (Mar 22, 2007)

Racky101 said:


> Hey, I'm a little late on this thread, but check out the Paddy Wagon. It's a Ford Transit and actually would be a pretty good work van (yah, we went a little overboard)


was just going through your new catalog that i got from your link on twitter,lots of new cool stuff


----------



## slowforthecones (Sep 13, 2008)

Yo how about a 30% discount for ET members???

:yes:


----------



## Racky101 (Feb 15, 2011)

electricguy said:


> was just going through your new catalog that i got from your link on twitter,lots of new cool stuff


Thanks for the comment, electricguy. We do what we can.



slowforthecones said:


> Yo how about a 30% discount for ET members???


slowforthecones, I'd love to do some kind of deal for ET members. I might have to talk to the forum owners about it. Who is the main guy to talk to?

On a side note, we are considering producing yellow and orange colored Rack-A-Tiers in the next while. Would anyone be into that or stick with the standard black?


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

Racky101 said:


> Thanks for the comment, electricguy. We do what we can.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would be Nathan. That's his username, just look him up. 

What's the reason behind the color change? If I was going to buy a second color, I wouldn't really care if they were black, yellow or orange as long as the function remained the same.


----------



## crosport (Apr 4, 2010)

Rack-A-Tiers products are the best!I heard it cost you guys a little over 200,000 clams to develop those snap together stands.Is that true?Best invention since sliced bread!


----------



## Racky101 (Feb 15, 2011)

thegoldenboy said:


> That would be Nathan. That's his username, just look him up.
> 
> What's the reason behind the color change? If I was going to buy a second color, I wouldn't really care if they were black, yellow or orange as long as the function remained the same.


Thanks for the info. We would be keeping the black, but every time we bring the yellow ones to a trade show or counter day (like the ones you see in that van image) guys are all over them asking if we sell them in those colors. But we don't -- they are just for show at this point.

Then a few different guys are telling me it would be great so they can tell which Racks are theirs at a job site. I know a lot of guys are running a line of spray paint or some other random mark on them now to avoid having another crew or contractor walk away with theirs. 



crosport said:


> Rack-A-Tiers products are the best!I heard it cost you guys a little over 200,000 clams to develop those snap together stands.Is that true?Best invention since sliced bread!


Thanks, crosport! Appreciate the comment. Haha, yes it cost quite a lump sum to originally get the product going. Big risk, but we knew (hoped) people would find a use for them.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

....


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> ....





Do you just trade it in, when it gets full??:laughing:


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

I know what happened.........Hurricane IRENE! :laughing:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> ....


That reminds me of a guy I used to work with except being a subbie he had all that crammed in a honda compact. :laughing:


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> ....


My van isn't quite that bad, but it isn't that far off...

...which is why I'm not posting any pictures yet :laughing:


----------



## davis9 (Mar 21, 2009)

After a Service Change. Not usually this messy on the floor.

Tom


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Mike_586 said:


> My van isn't quite that bad, but it isn't that far off...
> 
> ...which is why I'm not posting any pictures yet :laughing:


 

Don't worry, I know where everything is...


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Different van, same concept


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Different van, same concept


:laughing::laughing:

What a mess. :laughing:


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Different van, same concept


 I see a sign that says Do Not Enter.. You probably couldn't, if you tried!!!:jester::laughing:


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

oldtimer said:


> I see a sign that says Do Not Enter.. You probably couldn't, if you tried!!!:jester::laughing:


It's a security feature of all "McCalry's Electrical Service" service vans.:lol:


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Josue said:


> It's a security feature of all "McClary's Electrical Service" service vans.:lol:


I fixed it for you!


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

oldtimer said:


> I fixed it for you!


Thanks!

:thumbup:


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Nothing special, although I'm next up on the new truck list


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

Some pics from today......


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

zwodubber said:


> Nothing special, although I'm next up on the new truck list


Judging by the roof lines and top of the seats thats an older Chevy.

I had a 1991 until 4 years ago, ran like a champ, just rotted out.

Its time for a new one, Id make that into a shop truck for running scrap, and when it get full of scrap, drive it across the scale and leave it there.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

electro916 said:


> Judging by the roof lines and top of the seats thats an older Chevy.
> 
> I had a 1991 until 4 years ago, ran like a champ, just rotted out.
> 
> Its time for a new one, Id make that into a shop truck for running scrap, and when it get full of scrap, drive it across the scale and leave it there.


Yep, it's a 94 chevy. Everyone has 08's and up but the newest guy...

I'm supposed to have a 2010 by the end of September, well not quite new it has 22 miles on it. My bosses dealer let's him make payments with no interest but they stay on the lot until payed in full. It's already lettered and everything.

Once I have the new truck this one gets retired to hi parents farm.


----------



## sparky105 (Sep 29, 2009)

after today i need to clean this [email protected]#$H out:no:


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

Not a van, but this is what I have to work out of. Still need to get shelves on the right side and find better was to organize. Would like some led lighting some day.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## zerogroundfaults (May 7, 2012)

sparky105 said:


> after today i need to clean this [email protected]#$H out:no:


I like that aluminum slider. Whered you get it and how much ?


----------



## Chris Owen (9 mo ago)

Salvatoreg02 said:


> Hello Gents
> I thought this would be a interesting topic to start. I'm interested in buying a new van and have some ideas on how I would like it to look with all the shelving. But I need some new and innovative ideas. So, if you have a van that your proud of please post your pictures.
> Thanks,
> Sal
> ...





Salvatoreg02 said:


> Hello Gents
> I thought this would be a interesting topic to start. I'm interested in buying a new van and have some ideas on how I would like it to look with all the shelving. But I need some new and innovative ideas. So, if you have a van that your proud of please post your pictures.
> Thanks,
> Sal
> ...


Try Sortimo racking looks perfect and can be retro fitted so could find it last for 12 years if you look after it


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Chris Owen said:


> Try Sortimo racking looks perfect and can be retro fitted so could find it last for 12 years if you look after it


If he’s still looking after 9 years I’d be surprised.


----------

